# How to Apply Studio Fix?



## STolEn_KisS (Apr 8, 2008)

I've tried applying it with both brush and the sponge but I'm not satisfied with the product. The powder's very hard to spread and it doesn't give me enough coverage. Also, what goes on my face seems to be blotchy. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe your face isn't well moisturized enough. A primer will really help make it go on smoother as well. Apply concealer first and with the same apply studio fix and then use a kabuki (182) over the rest of your face to finish it. I think the 182 gives really good coverage for powder foundations.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 8, 2008)

i use the fix+ smeared it with my 187 and give it a couple of seconds to set and then put the studio fix on top with my 187 brush... hope this helps


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Apr 8, 2008)

I put on moisturizer before putting it on so I don't think my face is too dry. =/ Maybe I need to get the right brush for it?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 8, 2008)

I sometimes find that I get a blotchy finish if I don't let my moisturiser or primer 'sink in' to my skin for a few minutes first. Perhaps you're putting your Studiofix on before this has happened?


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 8, 2008)

Studio fix is my fav. and it gives excellent coverage.  1st make sure ur well moisturize let it sink well into ur skin cuz studio fix will pick up dry patches or go blotchy.  2nd i like applying it with a brush but if u use a sponge just buff it out with a brush ( 187or 182) whatever u have. Then 3rd spray ur face with lots of fix+ this takes the powdery look away and finishes ur makeup once u get it down it's a awsome product ur skin will look flawless just remember lots of moisturizer and wait a few minutes. Hope this helps.


----------



## LOCa (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I Have Oily Ance Prone SKin SO,
This Is What I DO:

I Use Aveena Soft Mosterizing Skin Lotion ( or something like that ) In A Tube Then After 30 Seconds Apply The Powder On First With A Little Concelor Brush Around My Eyes And Ish Then Use A Kabuki Thang For The Rest Of My Face. Goes Of Perfect For Me... Doesn't Look Powdery For Me Looks Like Foundation. 

And I Use The Blot Powder Every Two Hours Ish.

I Lalalalalove It.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 9, 2008)

I get what ur saying. I think I may try another foundation...this is my second studio fix.

I moisturize, then conceal, then use a sponge to apply my studio fix. it does look powdery and fix+ fixes that but I dont really use my fix+ i just wait like an hour and by then my face has added its own natural oils lol and it doesnt look powdery.

I dont feel like it gives me enough coverage though. I feel like its for people with perfect, blemish-free skin. because I have to CAKE it on to cover the nasty blemishes on my face and that bugs me. On the parts of my face thats blemish-free, it looks great though.







 I've tried the 187 brush too.....didnt make much of a difference for me


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ I always conceal after I apply the foundation.  It seems that if I do it before, I'm just taking it off when I put on the foundation.  I always have to conceal no matter what foundation I use though....boo!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 9, 2008)

I use studio fix and definitely do not have picture perfect skin ... I use select cover up over any blemishes, red spots, dark eye circles, ect.  For my under eye area I mix it with a bit of moisturizer to get a creamier consistency.  I find that the select cover up does not get cakey and allows the studio fix to lay nicely on top.  I use the Smashbox #19 to apply my studio fix.  I do not think it is the best brush to use so I am going to replace it with a MAC brush eventually. 

I use Bare Escentuals mineral veil under studio fix to control oil and smooth my skin and spray Clinique Moisture Surge Face Spray Thirsty Skin Relief when I have applied my concealer and foundation.  I think the spray definitely helps with the powdery appearance.  I am going to switch to Fix+ when the Clinique runs out.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 9, 2008)

i find that it goes on better without moisturising cream, it can make it look uneven. i use a moisturising toner then apply studio fix with a powder sponge (the one that comes with it is awful) & it looks nice & matte all day.


----------

